# Rehoming Cichlids



## Corphish (Jul 8, 2014)

When I started coming here I saw that many people talk about rehoming cichlids that aren't working, taking back to lfs, trading, etc, so I assumed it's rather easy to do so with these fish and is a common practice. However that isn't turning out to be the case. The local stores are all very iffy about taking in fish, and seem to try and discourage me as much as possible (we don't have the space, can give you a dollar, come back two weeks from next Tuesday when so and so is here, etc). It's quite annoying, is there an email group or something for Ontario where hobbyists trade, buy and sell fish? Kijiji isn't working too well. I'm guessing it's just a case of location really, SW Ontario is quite a 'dead zone' for pets other than standard cats and dogs and rodents. Toronto is a two hour drive from here, if I was closer I'm sure I wouldn't be having this problem.


----------



## rennsport2011 (Oct 21, 2013)

Try listing your fish on the Kitchener Waterloo Club website's forum. They also have auctions, and mini-auctions where you could sell your fish.

http://www.kwas.ca/forum/content.php?s= ... a853f4834e

London also has a club, meetings, etc... not sure about their auctions, but you can contact them.

http://www.londonaquariasociety.com/


----------



## anthraxx4200 (Aug 16, 2012)

found this as well, decent list of quite a few in the surrounding area. http://fins.actwin.com/fish/dir/clubs.php?c=2&r=18


----------



## Corphish (Jul 8, 2014)

Great, thank you. Looks like the London one is a ghost town though, at least the forum. Seems like London used to be a decent city for fish before Big Als moved location and went down the crapper. Best store now also sells puppy mill puppies, oh well guess I have to shove those morals aside if I want decent local fish.


----------



## Hapguy63 (Feb 8, 2014)

Yep I have the same problem where I live. Most stores in my area won't take in fish. If they do more than likely they act like its a favor and give you nothing in return even if its a high dollar fish. I got one store a while back that took some of mine for 1/4 their value in store credit. Best bet is craigs list or local fish clubs.


----------

